# Ferm chamber insulation



## OneEye (2/6/14)

My old fermenting fridge kicked the bucket the other day and so I've been looking for an alternative. I've seen some good looking 'mini fridge fermentation chambers'. Basically building an insulated frame around a mini fridge (which I already have). The builds I've seen on the American forums all use rigid foam insulation board, available at Lowes but bunnings doesn't stock anything like it. Any ideas from you good lot on what I could use or where I can get polyisocyanurate (PIR) here on melb?


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/14)

Bunnings stocks foam sheet for underfloor insulation (up to about 3 inches thick, I believe)
Sandwiching this between 2 sheets of marine ply would work well, methinks


----------



## boybrewer (2/6/14)

Try one of the refridgeration mobs that build commercial fridges . I just looked up one , there in Colchester rd Kilsyth called Burton Industries . They may have what you are looking for or point you in the right direction .


----------



## gsouth82 (2/6/14)

do an ebay or gumtree search for sandwich panel.
heres a good example of a quick search I just did: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/beaconsfield/miscellaneous-goods/free-coolroom-white-panel-of-cuts-50mm-panel/1048046826


----------



## n87 (2/6/14)

on a semi unrelated topic. Masters is a joint venture between Woolworths and Lowes (America).
i believe it stocks alot of the same crap stuff


----------



## Porkchop (26/7/14)

Keg king gave me an old kegerator for free. They said they get em all the time. Normally it is just the thermostat that is broken. Which is not a problem if you use a temp controller. In Melbourne during winter I leave the fridge of and just use a heat pad.


----------

